# What is the exact difference between a furry comic and a 'non furry' anthropomorphic comic?



## Ravofox (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi all! I've been confused about this for some time, so I thought I could find some answers here. Is something automatically a furry comic if it is anthropomorphic and is created by a furry artist, or only if it includes their fursona (conversely, can it be 'non furry' even if their fursona is included)? On the other hand, is it all just a matter of designation by the artist? 
I hope this question isn't too confusing, and I patiently  await any responses


----------



## modfox (Jan 18, 2017)

wether they like it or not if it contains anthropomorphic animals it is furry.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 18, 2017)

modfox said:


> wether they like it or not if it contains anthropomorphic animals it is furry.



Aaaaah. Right, I see!


----------



## Amiir (Jan 23, 2017)

There isn't an exact definition set in stone. Everyone can interpret it as they want: anthro, furry, it's up to the author how to label their work


----------

